# Buffalo Sabres HD on MSGHD



## spurbs (Apr 8, 2007)

The Buffalo Sabres will be broadcasting home games in HD this season on MSGHD. In the Buffalo News, the tv critic writing the article says that Time Warner will broadcast it, but also said "(not satellite)" right after that. I emailed DirecTV and they told me that if an HD feed is available, they will carry it. The current MSG channel is NYC sports right now and Sabres' games are shown on channel 627 (alternate MSG).

So lets hope that these games will be shown. The only two reasons I can think of for the game NOT to be broadcast on DirecTV in HD are: 1) MSGHD is not live on DirecTV yet or 2) the Sabres, for some reason, have an exclusive contract with Time Warner

UPDATE*** Sabres press release says that only Time Warner will show HD. I sent an email to MSG, the Sabres and DirecTV to stop this


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

http://sabres.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=337927

Wooohooo! This is the best news I've heard in a long time and while I'm all for competition, it's nice to see DirecTV get shut out of this after trying to corner the sports TV market. I just have to sit here and laugh, oh how the mighty have fallen. I see a lot of DirecTV dishes coming down in the near future in WNY.

Hopefully the TW Rochester franchise will have the Sabres in HD by the season opener on October 5th. I'll be in row three of the 100 level right behind the players bench, can't wait to come home and see myself in high def&#8230;only on Time Warner Cable 

I'm interested in how this will be handled. Will MSG create a HD version of their Buffalo feed (dubbed MSG 2) or will the channel just show Sabres games and be dark the rest of the time. Oh who the hell really cares. Sabres Hockey, in HD with Rick Jeanerette's call, my wish has come true.


----------



## eibook (Jan 5, 2007)

UPDATE*** Sabres press release says that only Time Warner will show HD. I sent an email to MSG, the Sabres and DirecTV to stop this[/QUOTE]

Well that's just great, we wait months and months for some new HD programming and now the Sabres are in an agreement with Time Warner.


----------



## spurbs (Apr 8, 2007)

eibook said:


> UPDATE*** Sabres press release says that only Time Warner will show HD. I sent an email to MSG, the Sabres and DirecTV to stop this


Well that's just great, we wait months and months for some new HD programming and now the Sabres are in an agreement with Time Warner.[/QUOTE]

Turns out there is no exclusive contract with TimeWarner, so we just need MSG and DirecTV to agree to deliver HD feed to Buffalo area


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

spurbs said:


> Well that's just great, we wait months and months for some new HD programming and now the Sabres are in an agreement with Time Warner.


Not to mention Dish Network

John


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

JohnL said:


> Not to mention Dish Network
> 
> John


Heck...if we have to wait as long for Dish Netwok to show the Sabres in HD as long as we have waited for Dish Network to add the Buffalo locals in HD it's going to be a sad affair.

Murray


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

racermurray said:


> Heck...if we have to wait as long for Dish Netwok to show the Sabres in HD as long as we have waited for Dish Network to add the Buffalo locals in HD it's going to be a sad affair.
> 
> Murray


Racermurray,

Living in a suburb of Rochester, it would be nice to have Locals in HD via Satellite, but I find using the OTA ATSC TUNER in the receiver works nicely.

Dish is likely to add MSG HD before a lot more Local into Local HD comes online.

John


----------

